# New BIG SCARY SHOW: TWD's 'Team Prison', Haunt Reviewers, GG Winner, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The Thanksgiving edition of the BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 42

As we sit here on Thanksgiving Day, either waiting to eat a dead bird or fighting that dreaded L-tryptophan coma, our thoughts go out to Donna Talkington, wife of Jimmy Talkington of Thornweb Designs, and a couple of family friends as they were involved in a serious car accident this past week. Best wishes from all of us for a speedy recovery.

This RoundTable of Terror we sit and talk with a few reviewers of haunts, Dennis Van Breukelen, Sabrina Ralston, and Paul Arfman. Let’s see what they have to say as our four (g)Hosts grill them for details!

In this episode’s Deadline News we congratulate our 1800th hundred like on Facebook! Without you, we are nothing! Keep spreading the word! Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about Thanksgiving Day parades. Maybe he suffers from Globophobia (that fear of balloons!). How many votes for making it the Macy’s Halloween Day parade? The Haunt Rocker rocks on in his awesome way, continuing to offer the best in eerie music, and the Unknown Scare-Actor talks about Meleagrisphobia, the hated fear of turkeys. A new Gruesome Giveaway winner for November is announced, all the way from Spokane Valley, WA.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XLII featured music:
As We Embrace by Baron Misuraca
I Want 2 B Your Vampire by SpookhauS
Grandma Got Half-Eaten by a Zombie by Grave Robber

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

